# First log first week



## rezkon (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok so this week

Monday - chest  currently 73.2
Tuesday - back felt sick decided to finsh up doing
Hammer seated rows
Wens - missed due to sick dropped to 72.2
Thrusady little betters decided to train shoulders and abs currently I am 74.0 just upped my diet so we shall see if it sticks 

Crazy week will post every rep and set next week when able  hopefully I'm keep moving up


----------



## rezkon (Sep 20, 2011)

LOOL long time no update.. 

Monday - 75.5kgs 
Chest 
22 Kgs Dumbbell bench presses 1X10 1X15 1X8
12 Kgs Incline Bench press 10X3 
12-15-17.5 Decline bench press 1X10 1X15 1X5 
5Kgs-10Kgs Cable Flys 1X20 1X10


----------



## jagbender (Sep 20, 2011)

at this rate its going to take a while to fill the first page



lets get in here more often,  ya hear!


----------



## rezkon (Sep 22, 2011)

I GOT SIDETRACKED  Na your right no excuses 

Ok Today Shoulders..my 2nd weakest area as double ribs restrict movements.

Machine Shoulder press (First is Kgs and Second is Reps, not sets)
7.5X10 10X10 12X10 

Front Dumbbell Raises 
7.5X3-10 

Side Raises 
5X10 7.5X10 10X5 

Dumbbell Shrugs 
15X10 22X10 25X10 

Barbell Shrugs 
20X10 30X10 40X5 

Total 50 minutes  training hard 
Rest time in total : 10 Minutes. (Mate wasnt there so just trained hard!)
Current Weight: 77.5.. Gain 2kgs broke the 75 ive been on for about..2 weeks  
Tomorrow: Arms im lacking majorly in my Triceps.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 22, 2011)

Much better


----------



## rezkon (Sep 23, 2011)

Today i tried a fast hard workout 
Did one Rep of 10 then one rep on the next one then back till 3 was finshed

Dumbbell Curls 10X7.5KGs 10X10Kgs 10X5Kgs
With 
Triceps pull-downs 
10X15kgs 10X17kgs 10X21kgs 

Then 
Close grip preacher curls 10X5kgs 10x10kgs 10x15kgs - Supersetted
Dips 6-5-4

Then Barbell triceps presses 10X10 - 10X5 - 10XBar. 

Currently : 76.6 
Training time : 1 Hour.
Rest Time: 5 Mins Total.

Gave me a insane pump never felt before felt like my arm was about to explode out of the skin


----------

